# ATVs



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am of a split opinion on ATVs. I have seen the destruction they have caused to the vegetation and the erosion that results from running them through the bogs or on hillsides. At least on a snowmobile, the ground is frozen and they can't hurt the land. I get really PO'd when I have walked a few miles hunting grouse and the stillness is broken by some dork chugging along on their ATV. Not only do they ruin the mood but they scare any grouse away from the trail. 

On the other hand I used to ride a dirtbike motorcycle through the woods for fun. I have used an ATV to haul lumber through the woods to build a deer stand and to haul a deer out of the woods. 

I do see some uses for them but I would like to see some more regulations on them. The first would be no riding on the trails just before and during grouse season. Also want them limited to trails that don't go through sensitive areas like bogs.

What do you think?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree that they should be regulated but it hasn't happened yet. If anything our regulations are going the other way when it comes to drive-by shooting grouse from a wheeler. That is going to hurt hunting when an entire generation thinks hunting is riding trails and shooting grouse on the ground from the seat of a wheeler. 

Our trails are getting trashed because riders rip them up when they are wet making some of them almost unwalkable.

One thing I've noticed is that our grouse act differently than they used to act. They used to sit tighter and would let you walk right next to them before exploding into the air and scaring the heck out of you. That doesn't happen much anymore. I can't remember the last time it happened to me.

I think that's because of ATV traffic on the trails all summer.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Here, not too many years ago, you were allowed to tag and insure them. That didn't last long because of all the abuse to federal lands here(they wouldn't stay on the roads). We have 100's of miles of USFS roads in this area !! Now they have trails just for them. 

Sounds like what you folks are seeing is abuse by the riders. Some can't just go for a leisure ride and enjoy it without going wide open and doin' the harm not only to the land but all that lives around it !! It is the operator that is the problem I would think !!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Hunters near here were complaining how the govt. closed some lands to hunters.
The truth was they only banned vehicles of any kind. The hunters had to walk. 
According to many this was the same as closing the area to hunters.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

pancho said:


> Hunters near here were complaining how the govt. closed some lands to hunters.
> The truth was they only banned vehicles of any kind. The hunters had to walk.
> According to many this was the same as closing the area to hunters.


They started closing roads here in the late 70's. As the yrs have pasted, they have closed more and more of them. Now, it has become a cat and mouse game between LEO and the 4 wheelers. Most ride the off limit places at night. Horses for a while was the way to access spots. But now, they are makeing them stay out of a lot of places. They have provided "horse" trails now, requireing you to pay a fee. There is still a lot of roads and trails that are open to horses other than the disignated ones. The trails that are off limits are clearly marked as to what can and can't be there.


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Here in LA, the forest service started regulating ATV's on it's land a few years ago. Before that, there was no rules, and you could pretty much go where you wanted. But...as more and more people owned ATV's, the traffic got heavier and you know there's gonna be a percentage of idiots that don't respect the land. And that percentage ruins it for everyone. So now the forest service restricts ATV's to designated trails only. I figure they're doing what is probably best. There's a lot of remote spots that have become a lot more remote now, haha.

I personally use an ATV on my land to get around everyday. When it gets wet, I don't ride in certain areas. I also got really wide deep treaded tires, so I don't do much damage to my trails when I'm toodling around. 

I'm not a big fan of government regulations, but I do agree on regulating ATV use, at least on public lands.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

federal lands I am sure in all states have the same rules on ATV use on that land. Michigan also has restrictions on the state lands you can ride on.
I believe that there are plenty enough restrictions on ORV use of state and federal lands.

They should start doing some thing about the hunters who hunt on the roads and trails. I can only use MY ORV on marked trails and all I want is some hunter to be blasting AT A BIRD on that trail and hit me or my 4x4.
They should be ticketed just like on a public hiway for hunting on a road or trail. There isn't any restrictions on taking your shanks mare off the roads and trails to hunt.


 Al


----------



## PFS farmer (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I would say ban the atv or find somewhere else to hunt. I am not into law, tax, regulations, etc. I like all or none. Take a FREEDOM or give a FREEDOM dont play with it. 

I do agree about they shouldnt tear up the trails, but have you seen the prices to get on to tracks? There is one a ways away from me and if you are over a certain decibel you cannot get on there track. It is a track for performance atvs come on.

To be honest with you I am ready to get rid of mine because I am tired of the carb gettin gummed up with ethanol. I think I am gonna get an electric golf cart. I cant even let it sit 3 weeks now and the carb goes to crap.

I have lived in the same spot my whole life. We have 14acres and I have always rode something up to the truck stop which is less then 2miles away rather it be mine or someone elses to get fuel, supplies. etc. when necessary. I am gonna be 35 here real soon and always rode atv, tractors, riding lawn mowers, horses, etc. and a year or so ago I got a ticket on mine! I drive a big truck for a living and cant afford a ticket that is a moving violation and much less the fine of $260. Well I fought and won because I was using it for ag purposes. Needless to say the state trooper was a rookie and didnt know ag laws, but I was pulled off, made stand to the side like a criminal, etc. right in the truck stop parkin lot in front of the world with my hands behind my back. Now I cant do something that I have done my entire life because of laws or misinformed laws. 

I guess you need to suggest somewhere for the young riders to go or all begone together. Maybe you can find a tree hugger with some pull and make it for electric vehicles only.

Anyways.....I am just saying.........


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

We've got three all working machines, I take one deer hunting, but that's down the road. I've never been pleasure riding on public land. I thought MI opened up their snowmobile trails to ATV's a few years back.
It is a catch 22 concerning public land access. 
A sheriff stopped my kids a few years back for riding on the dirt road, let them go as they were wearing helmets and not hotdogging to bad I guess. Neighbor had problems with some new kids running through his hayfield, but he took care of that real quick.
I've had thoughts of selling all mine and getting a UTV, but my kids (now collage age) and some younger nieces/nephews still like to ride when they are over so the wife says not. 
I do use them to visit with neighbors on the weekends and I'm on the road.
I don't see me ever without a similar type machine, just to handy.
Obviously trail riding and hunting don't mix, the solution????


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan has marked snowmobile trails on some state land, the federal land still has restrictions where you can ride a snowmobile. Any who some of the trails on state and federal lands are off limits for summer time use because they go thru wet lands and other areas that don't lend them selves to summer time use even for horses.

Simple fix is to get the hunters off the trails and in the woods to hunt.

 Al


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We have 2 ATV's and have always used them exclusively for chores on our place. I resisted the idea of an ATV for years, instead using my old Jeep. Now that we have them, I find them to be the best tool ever for zipping around on the farm and hauling stuff. However, DH and I did take them to a very cool place just one time, a place designated for horseback riding and ATV riding, and it was the most fun I think I've ever had in my life! But we were appalled at the flagrant disregard for the trail rules by the ATV riders, and the destruction we saw.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We are retired --- almost 70.
We have an ATV built for 2 people.

If it should die, we would get another IMMEDIATELY!

We love taking our ATV out on the public trails --- especially on a fall day when the leaves are at their peak of color.
Or when the berries are at their best.
Or when the spring flowers are in bloom. There's one special place where we can find wild orchids!
Or just about any other time --- just to get out and enjoy the outdoors.

We have easy access to about 200 miles of public trails....mostly in county forest lands.
Sometimes we will ride through forest paths for 50 miles just to eat lunch --- and then return back home.

Our trails are monitored.
When the trails are too wet, they are closed until further notice.
Our county closes the trails during deer hunting season. The next county over, never closes theirs.

In some places the ATV and snowmobile trails are shared but more often they have separate trails. ATV's can cause too much damage to a snowmobile trail.

Personally, we prefer to ride on week days when there is less traffic on the trails and less dust.

Our ATV just rolled over 6000 miles.

Our ATV gets some ag-work related use but we get lots more enjoyment out of it with our leisure riding.

If you ask us --- it's at our age that everyone should have an ATV!


----------



## Naderhood (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree that its a catch 22. It sounds like closing the land to all vehicles was the right decision but then the hunters will whine about having to walk. ATV riders have just as much of a right to use the land as anyone else. Just because a few of them dont follow the law doesnt mean they should all be punished. Should all grouse hunting in that area be banned because a small percentage of the hunters take more than their limit?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I hunt State and Federal Lands.State Land I hunt on they use Horses on Trails I didn't like it but the Trails made it much easier getting around on foot.

Now I'm surrounded with Federal Land ATV's are definite No!No! Government put up Signs,Cables and Gates.People see how fast they can distroy all this just so they can drive ATV's or Pickups back into property that is really only able to legally get into by Walking or Boat.

Well yes I get mad for taking an Hour Boat Ride getting into an area only to be setting there at daylight waiting on a Deer,then have someone ride through with ATV.

Plus side they do make nice open trails to get Game out like 350 pound Hog we took out last Winter.

Thought about ATV but the cost of them I would rather put my money in a Short Wheelbase Jeep or Tractor.

big rockpile


----------

